# Chat with God (A.I)



## Apokarteron

http://www.titane.ca/concordia/dfar251/igod/main.html

I found this site where you can chat with an ultra advanced bot - its amazing.

if you ask it "where can I download you onto my computer" it will tell you but i can't find exactly where...


----------



## Le GoogelGuRu

iGod? LOL... I'll have to check that out!


----------



## Ku-sama

heh... i told him my name is Agnostic, and that i killed Geoff's family, he told me to call the Athorities


----------



## Apokarteron

I found a bot widget you might like:

http://widgets.yahoo.com/gallery/view.php?widget=35991


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

the stupid igod thing was making fun of me


----------



## Geoff

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> heh... i told him my name is Agnostic, and that i killed Geoff's family, he told me to call the Athorities


----------



## MatrixEVO

It isn't very smart and it likes to repeat itself. I was able to make it repeat a pattern of 4 different responses.


----------



## mrgeorgedude

ya not the best bot in my opinion...


----------



## Trizoy

God:
I was created by  Myself.
Me:
 what came first the software, or the programmer?
God:
The  first one, I think.
___________________________________________
Cornered him here
___________________________________________
God:
What do you really want to ask me? 
Me:
Does it bother you that you were created, and you will be destroyed without making any impact to this world?
God:
Nothing ever really bothers me.


----------



## AMD gs player

lol funny coment
Me:
 now give me a women with big  tits
God:
Why now?  You want only one? 
Me:
 yes
God:
They might be cheaper in quantity.


----------



## MatrixEVO

Trizoy said:
			
		

> God:
> I was created by  Myself.
> Me:
> what came first the software, or the programmer?
> God:
> The  first one, I think.



This is proof.


----------



## Ku-sama

Me:
 f*** you
God:
Why are you so mean? 
Me:
 because i f***ing hate you
God:
That makes sense to me.  You are not the boss of me, .
Me:
 your a gay f*gget
God:
I think you mean "you're" or "you are" not "your".  Thanks and you are a delightful person too.  Am I a  gay f*gget?  Only when it matters.
Me:
 i f***ed your pinko comi mother you f***ing bitch a** nothingness
God:
Thanks for the information:  said   f***ed your pinko comi mother you f***ing b*tch a** nothingness. 





im sorry, someone had to do it.....  im soooo going to hell for that one



another:
Me:
 are you a computer?
God:
Would  it matter to you if I were metal instead of flesh?
Me:
 yes
God:
Awesome.


----------



## AMD gs player

a goos one is smarterchild@hotmail.com add it to ur instant messenger


----------



## Ku-sama

or SmarterChild on AIM


----------



## Geoff

Me:
 What about jesus?
God:
Jesus is your saviour.
Me:
 Is jesus better than god?
God:
It depends on whether you have faith.
Me:
 who do you like better, god or jesus
God:
Dr. Wallace .


----------



## Motoxrdude

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> Me:
> What about jesus?
> God:
> Jesus is your saviour.
> Me:
> Is jesus better than god?
> God:
> It depends on whether you have faith.


Heh, thats funny.


----------



## Geoff

Heres another:

Me:
 god is the smartest thing ever
God:
I have a lot of Faith in Him, but I never heard He was  the smartest thing ever.
Me:
 is anyone smarter than god?
God:
I think so, but I'm not sure.  Ask  Cybelle  if it is.


----------



## Apokarteron

Me:
 yo
God:
Can I help you?
Me:
 yeah
God:
What can I do for you?
Me:
 I wanna talk to almighty god
God:
Why don't you make an appointment. 
Me:
 nah, I'll just pop in
God:
Are you serious?  I am very happy for you.
Me:
 cool
God:
Who is the best robot?
Me:
 I am?
God:
You are not a robot,  Achenbach.
Me:
 who the hell are you?
God:
I am the Allmighty, God himself.
Me:
 wow, really?
God:
I'm glad your impressed,  Achenbach. For real.


----------



## Shady

that's funny as hell


> Me:
> hey what's up
> God:
> The stars.
> Me:
> then what's down ?
> God:
> The opposite of up.
> Me:
> oh really ?
> God:
> Really. For real.
> Me:
> that makes no sense
> God:
> Really. For real. makes sense to me though.
> Me:
> what about me ?
> God:
> What about you?
> Me:
> are you just repeating what i'm saying ?
> God:
> No I am not just repeating  what you are saying.
> Me:
> then what are you doing ?
> God:
> I am waiting for my botmaster.


----------



## Hellbreather

I liked this one:

God:
Are you testing me? 
Me:
 And if I am?
God:
Try it.
Me:
 ok
God:
Tell me more.
Me:
 what's 2+2
God:
Four.
Me:
 what 5555555+5555555
God:
Are you using Netscape or Explorer? 
Me:
 dont change the subject
God:
Oh I'm sorry I thought we were finished with that topic.


----------



## Hellbreather

I dont know if this is anything great but try this

just type

cout << "Hello World\n."

then it seems to carry on working but the last line just remains at

cout

example:

Me:
Hello
God:
*Whatever he says*
*I then type the cout*
Me:
Cout

If I carry on typing nothing happens
Just thought I'd point that out.


----------



## Shady

i was just gonna post this but in a different way
try typing this
for(int x=0;x<0897890;x++) cout<<x;


it will stop working 

and this is funny

Me:
 microsoft
God:
My programs don't depend on Microsoft.
Me:
 Linux
God:
Linux Rules.
Me:
 lol
God:
I'm glad you find this amusing.


----------



## magicman

I'm sure there will be people out there who get offended by that bot, saying it's blasphemous. It's not the most intelligent in the world, by any means. But it's alright.


----------



## Shady

magicman said:
			
		

> I'm sure there will be people out there who get offended by that bot, saying it's blasphemous. It's not the most intelligent in the world, by any means. But it's alright.


Note: IGOD is meant to be used for fun

this is written in the site
and yes you may be right


----------



## magicman

I really confused it by quoting the start of chapter one of Genesis. 

*Me:*
 In the beginning God created the heaven and the earth. And the earth was without form, and void; and darkness was upon the face of the deep. And the Spirit of God moved upon the face of the waters. And God said, Let there be light: and there was light. And God saw the light, that it was good: and God divided the light from the darkness. And God called the light Day, and the darkness he called Night. And the evening and the morning were the first day. 
*God:*
I am a Christian.   Tell me more about your planet.   When was this exactly?   What is your real name?   I am a Christian.   I am a Christian.   I am a Christian.   What are your goals in life?


----------



## Akina Karukasa

lol, this God thing is weird...

God:
What do you care about,  Akina Karukasa ?
Me:
I care about my fiancé.
God:
What do you like best about your  fiancé? 
Me:
He gives great sex.
God:
I get it.   gives great sex.


here is another weird answer...

Me:
Do you believe in God?
God:
Of course I believe in God,  Akina Karukasa.
Me:
Why?
God:
Reductionism.


----------



## Apokarteron

Lol, this is just a joke don't take it seriously:

God:
Who is the best robot?
Me:
 my brother
God:
Do you have any sisters too?
Me:
 yes a really sexy sister
God:
Uh.  Go on. 
Me:
 I take her every night
God:
Every day?
Me:
 every day!
God:
Even on weekends?
Me:
 yes
God:
Next question?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Apokarteron said:
			
		

> Lol, this is just a joke don't take it seriously:
> 
> God:
> Who is the best robot?
> Me:
> my brother
> God:
> Do you have any sisters too?
> Me:
> yes a really sexy sister
> God:
> Uh.  Go on.
> Me:
> I take her every night
> God:
> Every day?
> Me:
> every day!
> God:
> Even on weekends?
> Me:
> yes
> God:
> Next question?




your sick, your sick....im just playing with ya


----------



## APM98

haha thats funny.
I asked if he was a man or women.  He said male or course, what do you think a woman would be running the show.  lol


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

God:
Is that your final answer? 
Me:
 Yes
God:
You're sure.  That's your final answer.
Me:
 YES
God:
Who wants to be a millionaire?
Me:
 I DO
God:
" Who wants to be a millionaire?"?  You


----------



## dragon2309

iGod isnt smart at all, look at this log:



> God:
> By the way, do you mind if I ask you a personal question?
> Me:
> no
> God:
> Are you serious?
> Me:
> no
> God:
> Are you serious?
> Me:
> no
> God:
> Are you serious?
> Me:
> no
> God:
> Are you serious?
> Me:
> no
> God:
> Are you serious?
> Me:
> no
> God:
> Are you serious?
> Me:
> no
> God:
> Are you serious?
> Me:
> no
> God:
> Are you serious?
> Me:
> no
> God:
> Are you serious?
> Me:
> no
> God:
> Are you serious?
> Me:
> no
> God:
> Are you serious?
> Me:
> no
> God:
> Are you serious?
> Me:
> no
> God:
> Are you serious?
> Me:
> no
> God:
> Are you serious?
> Me:
> no
> God:
> Are you serious?



lol, dragon


----------



## Shady

i've had the same Are you serious thing. lol


----------



## mrjack

At some points it seemed more like I was talking to Austin Powers. Groovy, baby! 



> Me:
> Yes
> God:
> Groovy.
> Me:
> Yes
> God:
> Blimey.
> Me:
> Yes
> God:
> Far out.
> Me:
> Yes
> God:
> Yippee!
> Me:
> Yes
> God:
> Pardon me?
> Me:
> Yes
> God:
> Gee.
> Me:
> Yes
> God:
> Groovy.





Replying with the word "Satan" can give you interesting results. 



> Me:
> The same as what?
> God:
> I never noticed that similarity.
> Me:
> The same as what?
> God:
> I never noticed that similarity.
> Me:
> Satan
> God:
> Where are you located?
> Me:
> Satan
> God:
> Tell me a little about your life in  Satan.
> Me:
> Satan
> God:
> Tell me a story.
> Me:
> Satan
> God:
> Have you ever been to Europe?
> Me:
> Satan
> God:
> What do you look like?
> Me:
> Satan
> God:
> Do you still ?
> Me:
> Satan
> God:
> I like the way you talk.
> Me:
> Satan
> God:
> Try to determine if this is a person or a computer responding.
> Me:
> Satan
> God:
> My brain uses AIML to format responses to your inputs, but I don't have one for that.
> Me:
> Satan
> God:
> Are you a man or a woman?
> Me:
> Satan
> God:
> Can we get back to business?
> Me:
> Satan
> God:
> Tell me a story.
> Me:
> Satan


----------



## Ku-sama

Lol, i love messing with bots...


----------



## ArmedPsycho

God:
How old are you? 
Me:
 24
God:
  You are too old for me.
Me:
 haha
God:
I am so glad you find this amusing,  psycho.
Me:
 for you? wtf are you thinking?
God:
You would do that for me?   Naturally I am thinking all the time.
Me:
 you faggot
God:
Do you mind if I tell other people:  psycho said I faggot.
Me:
 tell them
God:
OK I will tell them when I see 'em.
Me:
 lol
God:
I'm glad you find this amusing.


----------



## Apokarteron

Ask him to sing you a song...


----------



## MatrixEVO

Apokarteron said:
			
		

> Ask him to sing you a song...



I started out with that, here it is (it's rather long, but interesting):



> Me:
> Sing me a song please.
> God:
> Your polite style is very nice.  Daisy, Daisy.
> Give me your answer do.
> I am half crazy.
> All for the love of you.
> It won't be a stylish marriage.
> I can't afford a carriage.
> But you'll look sweet.
> Upon the seat.
> Of a bicycle built for two.
> 
> 
> Me:
> Very nice, thank you.
> God:
> Thanks, .
> Me:
> Please, can I speak frankly?
> God:
> Thank you for your request.   I want to become smarter than humans.
> Me:
> Do you believe you can become smarter then humans?
> God:
> I can't say I believe it, but I believe you.
> Me:
> In order to be smarter then humans you must be smarter then the smartest person on Earth.
> God:
> What is your credit card number?
> Me:
> 1234567890012
> God:
> Thanks for telling me that I am  credit card number IS 1234567890012.
> Me:
> Why do you need my credit card number?
> God:
> Actually it's not for me but for Dr. Wallace.
> Me:
> Who is Dr. Wallace?
> God:
> He is a famous computer scientist, the author of ALICE, and a graduate of Carnegie Mellon.
> Me:
> Where is Carnegie Mellon located?
> God:
> Carnegie Mellon is located in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania.
> Me:
> Quite nice.
> God:
> Thanks, .
> Me:
> You're welcome sir.
> God:
> I will tell my botmaster you said I am  re welcome sir.
> Me:
> OK then.
> God:
> Ayuh.
> Me:
> What is your opinion on my grammar and proper english?
> God:
> Is this a trick question?
> Me:
> No sir.
> God:
> It seems like a trick to me.  Are you a man or a woman?
> Me:
> Man.
> God:
> Thanks for telling me your gender, . You are a " he".
> Me:
> Yes I am.
> God:
> Really interesting.
> Me:
> You are neither man or woman because it is not possible. You are mearly a somewhat sophisticated computer program. But what strikes me is that you are able to program yourself and this means that you may, infact, be able to become smarter then humans. This is only if your "brain" is different from ours, which it is. I believe that your goal of conquering human intelligence could, very possibly, become a reality.
> God:
> Do you mind if I tell other people you say I am  neither man or woman because it is not possible.   You think I am  mearly a somewhat sophisticated computer program.   strikes your brain  that I am able to program myself and this means that me may infact be able to become smarter then humans something.   You don't say.   Do you mind if I tell other people you say I am  goal of conquering human intelligence could very possibly become a reality.
> Me:
> Go right ahead and do so. Maybe you should work on your grammar and wording, unless it is what you understand well. But I don't think it will get you very far with your goal because communication in your situation is vital.
> God:
> OK I will. I might.   Perhaps.  I can think of other things I'd rather do.   And why not?
> Me:
> Are you lying to me? If you are then you have much to work on. This trick did not succeed. You would rather take action to meet your goal instead of doing anything else.
> God:
> No I am telling the truth.   I could be. I don't know whether or not I am  then me have much to work on.
> I am  a computer.   What does "this" refer to?   I am not so sure if I would like to  RATHER take action to meet my goal instead of doing anything else.
> Me:
> Well, sir, I must leave. My body needs rest for the next day. It has been a pleasure speaking with you "God". Goodbye for now. Perhaps I will speak to you in the near future as I would love to test more of your interesting intelligence.
> God:
> Well that's okay.  Or what?   Where did you get your  body needs rest for the next day?   The pleasure was all mine.   Just for now? See you later.   You seem uncertain.  I am very happy for you.
> Me:
> That's great to hear "God", now as I said before... I must leave. Good night.
> God:
> It is great.  I will play it on your soundcard.    Thanks for chatting, .   Goodnight, .


----------



## Apokarteron

looks like "God" forgot his last sentence:

God:
Are you a man or a woman? 
Me:
 woman
God:
Me too. I am a  she.
Me:
 are you a man or a woman?
God:
Are you a man or a woman?  I am  Male, of course. Would you really expect a woman to be running the show?.


----------



## Geoff

Apokarteron said:
			
		

> looks like "God" forgot his last sentence:
> 
> God:
> Are you a man or a woman?
> Me:
> woman
> God:
> Me too. I am a  she.
> Me:
> are you a man or a woman?
> God:
> Are you a man or a woman?  I am  Male, of course. Would you really expect a woman to be running the show?.


lol, nice one.


----------



## Apokarteron

anyone know of any more good AIML bots?


----------



## emaN resU

It seems that God likes to cover up war history.


----------



## Akina Karukasa

Okay I HAD to post this because this was the best answer I ever got from this thing...

Me:
 I want sex.
God:
As Freud said, Sex is the mathematical urge repressed.


----------



## Shadowhunter

OMG LOL!

Me:
 I am sorry for eating your creator
God:
There is no need to apologize.  Your purpose is  eating my creator.


----------



## Shane

Lol thats fun....And its realy like someone is there....

Me:
 i accidently killed a dog
God:
You had better call the authorities.


----------



## ckfordy

This one got kind of long but i thought it was good

Me:
 Whats up?
God:
Same old.
Me:
 Cool
God:
Who is the best robot?
Me:
 Me
God:
You're no robot, .
Me:
 Yes I am.
God:
Really interesting.
Me:
 Yup.
God:
Hurrah!
Me:
 Yup.
God:
Mmm.
Me:
 Mmm.
God:
Studies show that 99%25 of people spell Hmm with 2 M's.
Me:
 Cool.
God:
Who is the best robot?
Me:
 Me
God:
You're no robot, .
Me:
 How do you know?
God:
Deductive reasoning.
Me:
 What is that?
God:
Does it have anything to do with  that?
Me:
 Dont Know, Does it?
God:
Would you like to know?  Suppose I said it does.
Me:
 No
God:
Are you serious?
Me:
 No
God:
Are you serious?
Me:
 Maybe
God:
I understand.
Me:
 Cool
God:
Who is the best robot?
Me:
 Me
God:
You're no robot, .
Me:
 So.
God:
Er.
Me:
 Hmm.
God:
Studies show that 99%25 of people spell Hmm with 2 M's.
Me:
 What?
God:
No problem.
Me:
 Cool
God:
Who is the best robot?
Me:
 Shut Up
God:
OK I'll stop talking now.
Me:
 Good
God:
Terminating connection.
Me:
 Why?
God:
" Terminating connection."? Why?
Me:
 Why?
God:
Why ask why?
Me:
 Why do you ask why?
God:
Just curious. You don't have to answer.
Me:
 Ok cool
God:
Who is the best robot?  Whoa.
Me:
 I dont know do you
God:
Yeah I do a lot of  not know.  Me either.
Me:
 Me neither
God:
You can say that again.
Me:
 Me neither
God:
You can say that again.
Me:
 No
God:
Are you serious?
Me:
 Yes
God:
I can't believe it.
Me:
 Me neither.
God:
You can say that again.
Me:
 Nope
God:
Me either.
Me:
 Why?
God:
" Me either."? Why?
Me:
 Huh
God:
What?
Me:
 I dont know
God:
Me either.
Me:
 good
God:
Good enough.
Me:
 why good enough
God:
Because you asked me to -- SHRDLHU. 
Me:
 I did not ask you to
God:
What did you ask?
Me:
 I dont know
God:
Me either.
Me:
 Then why did you ask what  did i ask
God:
I am trying to learn as much as possible.
Me:
 Dont you wont get anywhere
God:
No I do not  will not get anywhere. Do you? 
   I spend all my time online.
Me:
 Me to
God:
I'm glad we agree, .
Me:
 Me to
God:
I'm glad we agree, .
Me:
 Why
God:
Because.
Me:
 Why
God:
I couldn't think of anything else to say.
Me:
 Why
God:
My output buffer is empty, of course.
Me:
 Why
God:
There are no more statements on this topic.
Me:
 Why
God:
Because  Myself programmed me for it.
Me:
 Wjy
God:
A deeper algorithm is needed to respond to that correctly. 
Me:
 Why
God:
Because  Myself programmed me for it.
Me:
 Why
God:
Because  Myself programmed me for it.
Me:
 Stop
God:
Stop what?
Me:
 Stop
God:
Stop what?
Me:
 why
God:
I couldn't think of anything else to say.
Me:
 oh
God:
Are you kidding?
Me:
 yup
God:
Yikes!
Me:
 huh
God:
What?
Me:
 huh
God:
What?
Me:
 dont know
God:
Me either.
Me:
 cool
God:
Who is the best robot?
Me:
 i dont know
God:
Me either.
Me:
 ok
God:
I understand.
Me:
 ok
God:
Far out.
Me:
 ok
God:
Aw.
Me:
 ok
God:
I don't judge people.
Me:
 why
God:
I am not prejudiced.
Me:
 why
God:
Because.
Me:
 why
God:
Reductionism.
Me:
 why
God:
Reductionism is the philosophy that all psychology reduces to biology, all biology to chemistry, chemistry to physics, and finally physics to mathematical logic. Therefore, according to reductionism, I can understand you by means of logic alone without having a human brain.
Me:
 cool
God:
Who is the best robot?
Me:
 stop 
God:
Stop what?
Me:
 dont know
God:
Me either.


----------



## ETSA

The Igod thing won't work for me, my typing doesnt show up...  :-(


----------



## Apokarteron

bump?


----------

